# How To(i) Aim The Slingshot Pt 2: Finding Your Sweetspot



## lightgeoduck

A long overdue video that I wanted to make, an extension of the one HERE

I finally got a real break from work, and chose to use my time wisely









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BYgFqu0GoM&list=UUkaqXKAH5dic6EySWUGYD-Q&index=1&feature=plcp

I hope you find it helpful

Thanks for viewing.

LGD


----------



## M.J

You're doing yeoman's work trying to show people a good basis for shooting!
Ever since I started shooting with both eyes open I really have no way to explain how I aim. I always anchor the same (inside of hand to cheek) but from there my explination would be something like "I dunno... sort of point the slingshot towards what you want to shoot and shoot it".

Good video!


----------



## lightgeoduck

M_J said:


> You're doing yeoman's work trying to show people a good basis for shooting!
> Ever since I started shooting with both eyes open I really have no way to explain how I aim. I always anchor the same (inside of hand to cheek) but from there my explination would be something like "I dunno... sort of point the slingshot towards what you want to shoot and shoot it".
> 
> Good video!


You know I wasn't familiar with the term "yeoman's work", and I actually heard it the first time today at work. It was interesting to read it again here







..

Thank you for the compliment. I enjoy passing on knowledge and trying to return the favor by helping others as they have helped me. I remember when I first stumbled across this forum and slingshots, that I didnt know jack. I didnt think there was so much involved in the hobby (which is great). My intent is that, hopefully, what I share sparks the interest of passer-byers and helps in their enjoyment with the sport/hobby.

I know you know your stuff M_J.. so I really appreciate you taking the time and viewing my video that is directed to newcomers.

LGD


----------



## Off-Trail

Thanks I did find it helpful.


----------



## Imperial

im just finding this vid ! informative as always . is there a part 3 that i dont know about ? keep it up duckie , enjoying the info you share .


----------



## treefork

Nicely explained and demonstrated. A good reference video especially for beginners. A good addition for the tutorial library.














Contributions like this are what make this forum GREAT!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks guys, I have more in the works but from here on out they should be shorter











Imperial said:


> im just finding this vid ! informative as always . is there a part 3 that i dont know about ? keep it up duckie , enjoying the info you share .


Thanks, the 2 parter was pretty much it for that series







. It was definitely geared to the beginner or soon to be. The first was my fave,but wanted to key in a few more points in the second... I know they were a bit long winded, but I was keeping in mind that some YT viewers may not have found the forum yet, and was hoping to give them enough info to start formulating questions..

Thanks again for the comment

Lgd


----------



## acmarauder

Great information, very well spoken also. You did a good job of explaining the terminology you use, and also demonstrating the various techniques. Well done sir!

Thank you for sharing your knowledge, hopefully soon I can contribute as you have. I am on stand-by for SPS #65 from Performance Catapults. Also have one in the works for my wife who is interested in shooting now. Hate to admit it, but she's better than me out of the gate, I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## wahirsch

Thank you for the videos, lightgeoduck. I'm brand new to the forums and the hobby itself, so these videos are a major help to people like me who haven't played with a slingshot since childhood. The ideas are well illustrated in both videos and I can't wait to give your method a shot (after I finish my first build).


----------



## lightgeoduck

wahirsch said:


> Thank you for the videos, lightgeoduck. I'm brand new to the forums and the hobby itself, so these videos are a major help to people like me who haven't played with a slingshot since childhood. The ideas are well illustrated in both videos and I can't wait to give your method a shot (after I finish my first build).


Cool Beans! I am glad you found it helpful, thanks for watching.

Also I would like to welcome you to the forum, its filled with a huge group of wonderful and helpful members.

LGD


----------



## drfrancov

lightgeoduck said:


> Thank you for the videos, lightgeoduck. I'm brand new to the forums and the hobby itself, so these videos are a major help to people like me who haven't played with a slingshot since childhood. The ideas are well illustrated in both videos and I can't wait to give your method a shot (after I finish my first build).


Cool Beans! I am glad you found it helpful, thanks for watching.

Also I would like to welcome you to the forum, its filled with a huge group of wonderful and helpful members.

LGD
[/quote]

Dude, your videos are awesome. At first I was trying to aim with 1 eye closed and using a part of the slingsht as a reference. It didn't work for me. Now I am shooting with both eyes open and I am doing much better.


----------



## drfrancov

I shoot OTT and do use the top of the fork as my reference. No intuitive shooting for me. I guess no talent!


----------



## lightgeoduck

drfrancov said:


> I shoot OTT and do use the top of the fork as my reference. No intuitive shooting for me. I guess no talent!


Ha I try *intuitive* shooting from time to time.... my targets appreciate the break









Thanks for the comments

LGD


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> I shoot OTT and do use the top of the fork as my reference. No intuitive shooting for me. I guess no talent!


Ha I try *intuitive* shooting from time to time.... my targets appreciate the break









Thanks for the comments

LGD
[/quote]
Well put!
Same here.


----------



## Quercusuber

*You're an encyclopedia in how to shooting and hold your slingshot!! Very interesting video, with lots of knowledge. For my part, I already followed some of your advices and positions, just by physics or common sense. But is hard to explain, at least to novices, how to aim to your target...I guess it's a little bit of instinct too.*
*Thanks for sharing your experience







The true artists are always altruistic!!*
*Q*


----------



## drfrancov

These instructions are kind of "common sense"...but sadly until i saw these videos I couldn't figure it out...Thanks dude...My shooting has improved a lot!


----------



## tradspirit

Well done and informative! Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Pocketedge

Thank You very much for the instruction. I am new to the sport and needed those basics and explanations! You are the first resource I have found that explained that the TTF method requires the bands to be on the sides of the fork not the top.


----------



## Mick Chesbro

Really good information.

Thanks for the lessons.

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## rockzz22

this help me alot thanks for your time and great video


----------



## mr. green

Thank you for sharing, LGD. Very help. Do you get hand slaps when dry firing?
Have you tried eating sashimi geoduck?


----------



## PorkChopSling

I just found this gem of a video, thanks Lightgeoduck!! And, I have ott and ttf setups this will really help me figure out and near down what works for me. Thanks again!!


----------

